# Quantum Energy PTi Spinning Reel: Weigh in with your opinion



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I know that Quantum reels {_cough_, Zebco} have a terrible reputation in certain circles ; but I haven't found a single review of the Quantum Energy PTi-C spinning reel that has anything other than praise for the model.

While I have a number of other reels in mind that would do the job, I got so much push-back from knowledgeable friends about the Quantum brand that I had to ask...

Would you pay $70 for a Quantum Energy PTi-C Spinning Reel ($140 retail) in the 10/100/1000 [whichever manufacturer sizing you choose] size/ [email protected] test, for use as a bulletproof panfish reel?

I put a poll above to make this easier for me to review, but I will read every response, if there are any, in the comments below.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd go with any shimano that you are willing to drop the dollars on. Usually get what you pay for but in my opinion shimano are the best.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I had nothing but problems with my quantum reels. I spent almost $200 on a quantum reel and it broke within weeks. Also had other problems with other reels I own that are quantum... Stay away from QUANTUM!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Save some money and get a pflueger president. I have 6 of them. The oldest being 5 years old. I fish the hell out of them 5 days a week in 95° summer days all thru winter when we have 14 inches of ice like we do now. I've never had one problem. I will agree, if you don't mind dropping some cash, you can't go wrong with a shimano. ....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I love those Zebco 33's..... Fishingislife, you need a bigger reel if you're going to keep on catching those huge saugeye and bass.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Go Pflueger or Shimano...


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

musclebeach22 said:


> Save some money and get a pflueger president. I have 6 of them. The oldest being 5 years old. I fish the hell out of them 5 days a week in 95° summer days all thru winter when we have 14 inches of ice like we do now. I've never had one problem. I will agree, if you don't mind dropping some cash, you can't go wrong with a shimano. ....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 The pfleuger is indeed a great reel, you cant go wrong with the trimmed down version, the trion, for pan fishing as well.
I've had one quantum reel blowout in the last 10 years and i was pretty po'd but i've fished the pti and the smoke models a for a long time and they have all held up well.


You'll always find someone that's had a problem with whatever.
I hate the plastic gears in the shimanos, they just bother me.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I bought an Energy on sale a year ago and would not buy it again. I hate the handle seems very small and the bail is not as smooth as others. Closes a lot when casting.

I have also heard the anti reverse goes out on a ton of the reels.

I would go with something else.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Pfleuger Trion gets my vote.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Mstaaf, I've been repairing reels for quite a few years now and have yet to find ANY spinning reel with plastic main,pinion,or oscilating gears.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been a Shimano guy for a lot of years. I still fish the Shimano Sustain 1000 that I bought back in '96 or '97, and although I broke the antireverse cam (i thought it was bent when I cleaned it...and I broke it with pliars...oops), it still functions flawlessly. Ive never fished with the AR off anyway, so I siliconed it into place. Can't get that part anymore....

That being said, about 5 or 6 years ago, I bought the smallest Pflueger Patriarch and a Quantum Energy PTi. Both are almost as smooth as that almost 20 year old Shimano, but both are lighter - especially the Patriarch, which s almost all carbon fiber. I like the bail on the Quantum better than the Pflueger better, but fish the Pflueger more since it balances my fave UL rod better - a sub 6' g.loomis UL with texas grip. The Sustain balances out better on a 6' ML St Croix rod, and the Quantum is actually on a 6' medium action St Croix. I wouldn't hesitate to use any of those 3 reels for just about any fishing in Central Ohio. However, I KNOW that the Sustain is a lifetime reel. It will last a lifetime if you clean it and give it a little oil and grease every now and then. I believe the other two will as well, but time will tell then they are almost 20 years old...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

poncho 79 said:


> Mstaaf, I've been repairing reels for quite a few years now and have yet to find ANY spinning reel with plastic main,pinion,or oscilating gears.


I agree. Even the cheapest Shimano FX reels have brass or or cast metal gears....no plastic. A comment like that makes me wonder if he has ever opened a reel and looked inside...


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

sbreech said:


> I agree. Even the cheapest Shimano FX reels have brass or or cast metal gears....no plastic. A comment like that makes me wonder if he has ever opened a reel and looked inside...


 The idle gears were plastic in all the recent ones I've looked at.
Maybe not a bad thing, I just don't like it.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

mstaaf said:


> The idle gears were plastic in all the recent ones I've looked at.
> Maybe not a bad thing, I just don't like it.


I think you're thinking of baitcasting reels and all manufacturers ,even Pflueger,use plastic idler gears except maybe some of the older rounds abu's. And yeah you're right it's not a bad thing, although I too like to see as much metal in my reels as possible,it keeps weight down and I rarely see one in the shop that has stripped or broken plastic idler gears.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Well, I ended up buying the quantum. 

they marked it down another $12. For that price I had to give it a try. and since it's from cabela's I've got a few weeks to decide if I hate it or not.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

He won't listen....raaaag!

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

